# Train-rite Winger Opinions



## freezeland

For those of you that have Train-rite wingers or have experience with em whats your opinion?


----------



## Erik Nilsson

Our club uses them and I manage the equipment trailer. Good winger and easy to set up. I have had to replace the pins for the pulleys (they fall out) and a couple of Rings for the straps that connect to the release other than that they do the job and easy for people to use who don't have a lot of experience with a winger.


----------



## BILL NE NY

Very well built the cords hold up longer then the rubber have a kick release very nice release system club has several.


----------



## copterdoc

Heavy, poorly welded/assembled, and too expensive.
However, the design does work better for launching flyers than a Zinger/GU type winger.

The remote release is really nice too. 
Especially when you need to manually operate it.


----------



## rookie

Copterdoc
I would like to thank you for your positive comments. I would like to comment on the weld and weight. We have never had a weld failure on any of our launchers and we have been selling them for over ten years. Not only do clubs and professional Retriever trainers use them but many serious amateur's who demand a top quality reliable launcher. The weight is 18lbs and when shipped it is 21 lbs and that includes the box it is shipped in. Your comment on expense really comes down to you get what you pay for! If you want a quality product you will have to pay for it. Yes there are less expensive launchers out there and you see them for sale on RTF all the time. I have never seen a used Trainrite for sale here. Doesn't that make you wonder why? You comment that our launcher is poorly assembled I would very interested in your reasons and opinions. Do you own a Trainrite? If not where have you used one?
Warren Price
www.trainrite.net



copterdoc said:


> Heavy, poorly welded/assembled, and too expensive.
> However, the design does work better for launching flyers than a Zinger/GU type winger.
> 
> The remote release is really nice too.
> Especially when you need to manually operate it.


----------



## P J

I have 2 Train-rite wingers and would not hesitate to purchase another when the time is right. 

I have had the same issues Eric mentioned with the pulley pins and the pull back ring. I used both regularly for over two years.


----------



## copterdoc

rookie said:


> ...You comment that our launcher is poorly assembled I would very interested in your reasons and opinions. Do you own a Trainrite?


 I own one.

The welds are poor. 
The rings that mount the pulleys are positioned askew, and make it impossible to hook up the rubbers without having them chafe on something.

I had to cut off the square tube that is used to stow the anchor stakes, because it was tearing up the rubbers every time the winger launched.

The entire winger frame looks like it was made out of stuff that was bought at Home Depot, welded up in 15 minutes in the garage, and painted with a rattle can. The build quality is definitely not what I would call "getting what you paid for".

The exception being the release. 
The release is a finely crafted, and very well designed piece of training gear.


----------



## wojo

Couldn't disagree more. Shoot flyers out of a TR at least twice a week. The releases are first clase.


----------



## Rick Vaughan

My training group of 5 handlers and 10-15 dogs has been using 4 Train-rite wingers for over 3 years now, twice a week and they have done a great job. When it came time for out Club to replace old wingers, we purchased 11 more for our hunt tests...that's been 3 years and no major problems.


----------



## Swift River

I would disagree with Copterdoc as well. I have 2 of them and we use them everyday for 20+ dogs and the only problems I have is with the D ring and an occasional pin on a pulley. The service has been great. The only other problem I have is one of my training partners is a women in her 80's and she can't seem to string it on both bottom hooks!

They make a good product and do a good job servicing it.


----------



## copterdoc




----------



## JusticeDog

Well, shoot. Now I have to agree with chopper fixer. I have to agree that the welds are messy..... doesn't mean they aren't strong.... but they are messy. I hate messy grout lines as well.


----------



## Golddogs

copterdoc said:


>


Not a current model CD. And not bad welds for tubing. Look more like the old Tangelo Tosser. And they obviously have not failed yet.


----------



## copterdoc

Golddogs said:


> Not a current model CD. And not bad welds for tubing. Look more like the old Tangelo Tosser. And they obviously have not failed yet.


 It's a Bird Boy, that I bought less than three years ago.

I never said that it had failed. 
I just said that it's heavy, and poorly welded/assembled.

And that I don't feel that it's quality justifies it's price tag.


----------



## MooseGooser

Being a Machinist for almost 32 years, and have seen my fair share of welds of all types, I hve to say those welds pictured are examples of perfectly acceptable ARC welds.. Structurally sound..

They are not like a Mig or TIG weld. Arc welds,, or "stick" as they are commonly called will sometimes show porosity
,, but will be sound welds.

I mean really? the guy is welding a structure to throw a 7 pound bird..... Its not a frame to withstand the pressures of a 1/4 mile drag racer..

JMHO

Gooser


----------



## rookie

Copter Doc
I find that you are very unhappy with your Trainrite bird boy! Even though it has not failed you or performed poorly. I did notice that you have a very early model. We have not used black paint for at least five years. That means you must have purchased from someone else other than us. In fairness to you I would like you to contact me as I would like to refund you purchase price. If others would like to buy this launcher I will resell it for the purchase price after we have refurbished it, and replaced the cords. It will be sold with a one year warranty to the New owner. Those who are interested may call me or PM me.
Warren Price
phone number 716-807-5839
www.trainrite.net


----------



## copterdoc

I never said that I'm very unhappy with my Trainrite Bird Boy.
And a refund is not necessary.

Somebody asked for opinions from those that have Trainrite wingers, or have experience with them.

So, I gave my honest to God opinion.

That opinion is that the winger works very well for launching flyers. 
It's design is far better than the Zinger/GU style winger for that purpose.

The release is wonderful. It's an excellent design and very well built. 
There isn't a better release mechanism in existence.

However, I do find the quality in craftsmanship of the winger frame to be significantly lacking. I feel that it's heavier than it needs to be. And I feel that it costs more than it should.

It's that simple.


----------



## JusticeDog

rookie said:


> Copter Doc
> I find that you are very unhappy with your Trainrite bird boy! Even though it has not failed you or performed poorly. I did notice that you have a very early model. We have not used black paint for at least five years. That means you must have purchased from someone else other than us. In fairness to you I would like you to contact me as I would like to refund you purchase price. If others would like to buy this launcher I will resell it for the purchase price after we have refurbished it, and replaced the cords. It will be sold with a one year warranty to the New owner. Those who are interested may call me or PM me.
> Warren Price
> phone number 716-807-5839
> www.trainrite.net


Wow, Mr. Price! what a stand up guy. just based on this, I'll recommend your wingers... and the next time I go to buy one (I hate the one I have now), I'll really take a hard look at yours. Very few stand behind a product to this degree!


----------



## Wade Scroggins

JusticeDog said:


> Wow, Mr. Price! what a stand up guy. just based on this, I'll recommend your wingers... and the next time I go to buy one (I hate the one I have now), I'll really take a hard look at yours. Very few stand behind a product to this degree!


I would be more impressed had he made the offer in private to copterdoc and copterdoc would have posted telling us about the offer, and I believe that he would have. As it is it looks to me like he called him out and tried to grandstand a bit, but maybe copterdoc feels differently.


----------



## rookie

Wade
Copter Doc was sincere in his observations about our launchers and he is a pretty good man. I have no issues with him and tried very hard to make him happy with his launcher. My offer to him is open and I was sincere in my offer to buy it back. I asked him to contact me so we could address his concerns! To date he has not done this but I wish he would. I would be happy to fix his frame or buy it back; even though he did not purchase it from us. We stand behind our products long after the warranty has expired. The last thing dog trainers need is a faulty piece of equipment when training. I spend a lot of time training my dogs and it upsets me to have to fix faulty equipment when doing a setup.
I was not my intention to call him out but rather doing my best to have him contact me. I would like to address the issues he brought to light. I am not one to grandstand, but sincere in my offer to either fix it or buy it back.
Warren Price
www.trainrite.net 



Wade Scroggins said:


> I would be more impressed had he made the offer in private to copterdoc and copterdoc would have posted telling us about the offer, and I believe that he would have. As it is it looks to me like he called him out and tried to grandstand a bit, but maybe copterdoc feels differently.


----------



## Kyle Bertram

For what it is worth I feel compelled to offer my own 2 cents worth.

Welds on light gauge tubing are some of the toughest to do short of TIG welding. Which would add significant expense. I am constantly trying to build a better mousetrap and the sticking point is always weight vs durability. The Trainrites are a very good balance of strength vs weight. You have to take care of them. If you abuse them yes you could have a problem. But the welds are the least of my concerns. The pouches and rings are a problem. But these are both third party parts and Trainrite does not have direct control of these. I personally have other items I would improve on....but I'll reserve my comments(not criticism) directly for John and Warren. Our club recently bought 5 of the pro model. I built 5 more of my own design(and I had to take great care in welding), in time and material I spent as much or more on the ones from our fab shop.
IMHO for club use and throwing flyers (with the exception of mine)they are hands down the best out there. 

Regarding the releases, They are only thing I am aware of, that are commercially available, but they are exceptional in workmanship and reliability. I don't think you can even buy the old style kick releases.


----------



## DoubleHaul

I thought it was a good honest review by Copterdoc--positive and negative--and appreciated the pictures. I also give Warren credit for his offer. There are a number of folks who sell stuff the the retrieving public who come on whenever anything negative is said and argue. Warren didn't do that and made a nice offer.


----------



## willson

Where can you buy the release?


----------



## BIG DOG

I think they went out of Buisness. I tried googling "trainrite, and train rite" said closed


----------



## Mullet Hunter

How bout some plans/dimensions on some homemade metal "aluminum" wingers.


----------



## willson

Winger I made a couple of years ago using 1 1/4", 1/8" wall square aluminum tubing. It is 8' tall, front support is 5' tall, width of yoke and frame is the same as Gunners Up large. All dimensions are the same for hole locations as Gunners Up except for hooks that are adjusted proportionately for extra height. All hardware I got at Ace except for rotary latch release, pouch, hinges and theraband silver tubing. This winger throws ducks/birds almost twice as far as the large Gunners Up on high setting.

If you click on the link below you can see it. Click on the picture once it comes up and it will enlarge.

http://s402.photobucket.com/user/willarry/story


----------



## rookie

*TrainRite*

For all of you who have asked questions about Train-Rite we will be up and producing equipment shortly. My partner John Clement passed away and we have had to reorganize the business. I have quit a list of people who want to place their orders. I have put them on a list and will fill those orders as they came in. I thank everyone for their loyalty and will post soon when we are manufacturing. If you wish to be placed on our list please E-mail Warren at [email protected]


----------



## Joe Dutro

willson said:


> Where can you buy the release?


I have 1 brand new TrainRite release here still. Its the manual/ remote version with the extension cord. I'd sell it for $175 shipped.


----------

